# interior water damage with vinyl windows



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmm, that sounds like a can of worms. For one, caulking the window and/or trim to vinyl j-channel is entirely ineffective/insufficient. Two, if you could post some pics that would be great.:thumbsup:


----------



## blessedpkd2 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Same problem, many solutions*

I have the same problem with the windows in my home. On Thanksgiving I noticed damage to the ceiling in the dining room and I'm sure its from water coming in though the bedroom window and seeping in the room below. I would like to find a repairman to fix the problem, it's difficult to know who to contact, and since home repairmen are like beauticians --they will never tell you that they don't know how to do something. They want the money, I don't blame them, but this is MY HOME we're talking about here. This is why I'm searching out solutions on the web to do it myself, even while I'm concerned that I'm not even remotely qualified to do it. 

In the past I've talked to my neighbors, looked up business on the BBB, and still been burned. How does one find qualified, honest repair people?


----------



## westneck37 (Dec 14, 2011)

*water damage with vinyl windows*

Where do you live? If you are close to Va. Beach VA. I will attempt to help you with no charges until the job is done to your satisfaction.
However, I don't know the answer to your problem since I am in the same situation but I am looking for answers. I am a HandyMan in my neighborhood and I can give you references that relate to my integrity. If you want to join me in searching for answers, let me know.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What type siding do you have, since you said you had J molding I'll guess it's vinyl. If vinyls installed correctly there is no need for caulking except behind the nailing flange and when it's done it's more for looks and ends up holding in water if there's any spots missed or the caulking fails.
There should have been 6" wide self adhesive rubber tape around the windows installed over the nailing fins before the J molding went on to keep the water out.
Older homes may have used tar paper instead.
If someone left that out water can get in.
When the J molding was installed there was also suppost to be a tab cut and made that folds over on the top outside edges on both sides so the top piece can sort of act like a rain gutter. If someone left that step out and did some form of butt joint it can leak there.


----------



## blessedpkd2 (Dec 22, 2011)

westneck37 said:


> Where do you live? If you are close to Va. Beach VA. I will attempt to help you with no charges until the job is done to your satisfaction.
> However, I don't know the answer to your problem since I am in the same situation but I am looking for answers. I am a HandyMan in my neighborhood and I can give you references that relate to my integrity. If you want to join me in searching for answers, let me know.


 
I'm in southern maryland. I'm at the end of my wits trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Where in Southern, MD?


----------

